# Destiny RTA Owners Pull In!



## ace_d_house_cat (13/8/20)

Hey guys, 

So my Destiny RTA arrived this morning (a big thank you to Vape Cartel for the speedy service). I immediately put a build in it and wicked it! 

Whilst it isn't bad, (from all the reviews I've read and watched) I expected fireworks. It's just not got the flavour I was expecting. 

Coil: Coil Factor Amplified Alien 0.3ohm
Mod: Drag V1 @60w 
Cotton: Cotton Bacon V2 
Juice: Game Changer 2mg












What does everyone else have in their Destiny and how do you feel about the flavour, etc?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/8/20)

This is my coil height. Coil position is everything with the Destiny. You also need very little wick, yours looks a bit too much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/8/20)

Right, will raise the coil!

Are you happy with the flavour you get from it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Right, will raise the coil!
> 
> Are you happy with the flavour you get from it?



Very happy. I wasn't at first because I placed the coil lower and thought it was just hyped but then I watched the review of the You Tuber who designed the RTA and his coil placement was much higher than anyone else.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/8/20)

Here is the review:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## AKS (13/8/20)

Also started off with too much cotton,watched a reviewer wick it in his review,he combed the hell out of it.(Ambitionz) Tried that direction and very happy.
Flavour is great. Caramel Churro by Gobsmack in there atm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## AKS (13/8/20)

Also feels as if the turnaround time between using different flavours (old taste/new taste) is quicker than some others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/8/20)

The deck looks like the Intake amongst others. Wick tight and fluff well and cut the wick shirt so that it doesn't touch the base of the tank and you should be good to go.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/8/20)

So I ditched the coil and added a Coil Company Nano Alien, raised it on the deck quite a bit and thinned the wick. The flavour is much, much better! 
















I do need to rewick it this afternoon as I felt some play on the cotton in the coil - other than that, I'm now really happy I bought this tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/20)

So just an update: 

After putting a tank of Cloudworx Game Changer in my Drag X, I pulled out the Destiny again, took the Nano Alien out and (reluctantly) put in the stock coil (that it came with). After wicking it and filling it up with Game Changer (to compare like for like) I am now 100% convinced by this tank! The flavour is incredible!!! I am no longer considering selling and it's my new favourite piece of equipment. 

My only question is; what is the stock coil and where can I buy more!?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So just an update:
> 
> After putting a tank of Cloudworx Game Changer in my Drag X, I pulled out the Destiny again, took the Nano Alien out and (reluctantly) put in the stock coil (that it came with). After wicking it and filling it up with Game Changer (to compare like for like) I am now 100% convinced by this tank! The flavour is incredible!!! I am no longer considering selling and it's my new favourite piece of equipment.
> 
> My only question is; what is the stock coil and where can I buy more!?


So after being on the fence about getting one of these you've sold me. 

Now convince my wife not to be mad please...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/8/20)

My Best Buy of the year... 40W and can’t put it down! Love the flavor and airflow. Every flavour seems to shine in it so far and I’ve tried everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/20)

Scouse45 said:


> My Best Buy of the year... 40W and can’t put it down! Love the flavor and airflow. Every flavour seems to shine in it so far and I’ve tried everything
> View attachment 204723


STOP IT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/8/20)

Decided I'm getting one so if anyone can make payday come a teeny bit faster that'll be great

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## KarlDP (20/8/20)

Yup. done. Just went onto my to buy list for payday..LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS (20/8/20)

Another positive imo is the base height,allowing it to sit on something like the capo (or maybe swag mini etc,not sure) while using bubble glass.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## AKS (20/8/20)

Maybe not the swag mini,looks like a big battery cap...


----------



## Paul33 (25/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> So after being on the fence about getting one of these you've sold me.
> 
> Now convince my wife not to be mad please...


Got one today AND my owner wasn't cross. Something's wrong...

Lekker lekker little Rta though. 

Gonna rebuild tomorrow and raise the coil a bit per the posts above and see what that does but so far I'm impressed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/8/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> This is my coil height. Coil position is everything with the Destiny. You also need very little wick, yours looks a bit too much.


I raised my coil this afternoon like you did and what a difference it made

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (30/8/20)

Wow. Just simply amazing. yoh. Got my Destiny going yesterday. Been vaping on it non stop since then and damn.. the flavour is banger. have not even touched my Drag X which has almost never left my hand. 

Super impressed with this RTA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (30/8/20)

Wow. Just simply amazing. yoh. Got my Destiny going yesterday. Been vaping on it non stop since then and damn.. the flavour is banger. have not even touched my Drag X which has almost never left my hand.

Super impressed with this RTA.

But it chows the juice thou. Would love a bigger straight glass tank as I'm not a fan of bubble. My only negative...LOL. If you can call it that

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## myBru (23/4/21)

Got my Destiny yesterday, what a tank! The best flavor I had on any RTA or RDA so far... Just super impressed by the performance of this little single coil tank. That coil placement is super important. And tastes excellent when placed right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

